# DOO Rag Pattern



## CountryBlues

I am looking for a doo rag pattern on line. My husband rides a motorcycle and is always looking fo a new rag, so i thought I would make him some custom ones. 

I have been doing searches all over the 'net and can't seem to find a printable pattern. Am I just looking under the wrong things??? ack... 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

Bluez


----------



## AngieM2

Are you looking for a bandana type? or a visorless baseball cap like what welders wear under their welding headgear?

Or does he have an older one you could trace a pattern from?

Angie


----------



## CountryBlues

I am looking for the bandana type one. 

He won't let me near his old ones.... as he only has a couple.


Bluez


----------



## AngieM2

http://fosteringlove.tripod.com/id12.html

This looks pretty neat and has what looks like good photos of how to put it together.

I think I'm going to have to print this and give it a try.

Angie


----------



## CountryBlues

This is it!!!!! ~*~*~ doing a happy dance ~*~*~

Thank you so much for helping me ....

I am off to sew now. Maybe I can get real good at making them and maybe start selling them at his shop. They don't have any in there for sale.

Thanks once again

Bluez


----------



## AngieM2

Very good. And selling them at his shop sure sounds like a nice little cottage industry.

If you do it, remember - you can charge it off as a hobby business or business on taxes....

Angie


----------



## HandsNHearts

I actually bought a couple bandanna doo rags from Wal-Mart, and took one of them apart so I'd have a pattern to go by.

thanks for the site...I can't wait to check it out.
Deanna


----------



## CountryBlues

Took an old apart (he finally let me do it) and made him a couple, had to make some minor adjustments, but he likes them...I have a few ideas like putting some netting on the sides to let air flow to see how that works.

Happy Sewing!!!!


Bluez


----------



## crashy

I took one of ours apart and made some that way. I have TONS of hair so I need a slightly bigger one than the ones I can buy.


----------

